
Lunar Laser Ranging: a continuing legacy of the Apollo program (1994) [pdf] - robin_reala
https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/LRRR-94-0193.pdf
======
Taniwha
Of course anyone can use these laser reflectors, they're still there, get the
"it was all done on a sound stage in New Mexico" crowd to explain that

~~~
gus_massa
If you try to convince them, you must pick some proof that is actually proof.
An automatic lander can do the same job without landing a person in the Moon
(unless you think there were some secret cosmonauts visiting the Moon).

From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_Laser_Ranging_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_Laser_Ranging_experiment)

> _Lasers on Earth are aimed at retroreflectors planted on the Moon during the
> Apollo program (11, 14, and 15), the two Lunokhod missions,_ [...]

------
Johnny555
Obligatory Big Bang Theory reference:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e5CtbbZL-k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e5CtbbZL-k)

